# why people(cubers) do not tell you what they know



## Jaysammey777 (May 20, 2010)

why people(cubers) do not tell you what they know.
I can only think of 3 reasons-
1- they can't explain it
2- they dont want people to be as good or 
3- they dont want peole to know how

video explination:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biuJc1rFs9k


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 20, 2010)

post reply on what you think.
Comment on the video for a reply


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6YfJZ9hxLQ


If someone knows it, they probably learned it fromm somewhere else. In that case (which is almost always the case) you can find that "somewhere else" yourself.


----------



## joey (May 20, 2010)

There are LOADS of tutorials out there.

WR holders don't really have "secrets", they're just better at what everyone does.


----------



## 4Chan (May 20, 2010)

I think you're (still) being a noob.
Stop it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 20, 2010)

because a lot of good people just do whatever is already available to to everyone. 

For example, someone finds a new and exciting alg. They just don't come up with it from thin air (sometimes it happens) just because they're good but you have programs like Acube and CubeExplorer to help find algs that are good.

They became good in the first place since they practiced.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 20, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I think you're (still) being a noob.
> Stop it.



FYI thrawst suggested that I put this on the speed solving forms. Otherwise I'd rarely post a topic


----------



## Edward (May 20, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're (still) being a noob.
> ...



Got proof?


----------



## Kirjava (May 20, 2010)

I love talking about my hax/tricks, and I'm quite the elitist bastard.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 20, 2010)

lol Kirjava. We all just suck. Whatever I can do, someone else can do the exact same thing the same way... just better. 

NOW TELL ME THE SECRET TO SUB 10 atheudatei d.pc'ithetiuadeout uithaut a


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 20, 2010)

Ya'll just trollin'.
You have a good reason for it, though.


----------



## qqwref (May 20, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> why people(cubers) do not tell you what they know.
> I can only think of 3 reasons-
> 1- they can't explain it
> 2- they dont want people to be as good or
> 3- they dont want peole to know how


Have some more likely reasons.
4) They've already explained in a tutorial or video, and don't want to have to say the entire explanation every time someone asks.
5) They do but you won't accept their answer (like if it's "practice a lot").
6) They have better things to do than personally answer questions from hundreds of novice cubers.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 20, 2010)

They could just be lazy, as well('tis my reason for not making a magic video, at least).


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 20, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> They could just be lazy, as well.



this.


----------



## zachtastic (May 20, 2010)

Or they are just have a "pre-cubing" edge. i.e, unnaturally quick hands, fast reflexes. I've heard from numerous sources, and witnessed that athletes such as swimmers and track runners have quicker reaction time than average people. The same could be possibly said for people who play lots of FPS type of games. I can't provide statistical evidence, but it would be a cubing advantage not attained via cubing. Pre-cubing advantage+work ethic+all of the "get faster" tuts that top solvers have already created prove you otherwise. That being said, I don't see how you think Erik Akkersdijk is holding out on you.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 20, 2010)

world record is teenager too ... genius but sufficiant

Group oldest of the web never tells the real story

1- they can't explain it
2- they dont want people to be as good or 
3- they dont want peole to know how

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKxhvNAXLn4


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 20, 2010)

guimond <3


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

Hmmm... Let's look at some of the top cubers:

Feliks Zemdegs - has a 5 part video tutorial on youtube about how to get faster

Rowe Hessler - has tutorials on 2x2, one-handed, CLL recognition and algs, etc

Harris Chan - has a channel on youtube with all of his OLLs and how he executes them

Erik Akkersdijk - has tutorials on beginner F2L, advanced F2L, his PLLs, etc


I've had the pleasure of talking to experts in other events in the chat room as well. Odder (WR holder for pyraminx) walked me through an example solve to show me a special trick for the Oka method. Ville Seppanen has shown me a few commutators and also explained his memo method.

There are tons of others such as Chris Hardwick, Mike Hughey, Eric Limeback, and the list goes on.

So in conclusion, I think there's plenty of tutorials and the like written by many experts.


----------



## Forte (May 21, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> guimond <3


----------



## blah (May 21, 2010)

You're retarded. Cubing is the only competitive "sport" in which everyone shares everything.

You're retarded. Anyone can balance chemical equations. Anyone can spin a pen the way you spin it. Noob.

You're retarded. That's not philosophy. Nietzsche is philosophy. Idiot.

If you want to be nitpicky about my blanket statements, it's your loss.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (May 21, 2010)

Edward said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6YfJZ9hxLQ
> 
> 
> If someone knows it, they probably learned it fromm somewhere else. In that case (which is almost always the case) you can find that "somewhere else" yourself.



There is a search engine that can help the new guys out learning stuff, cubing related or not.....it's called GOOGLE.


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2010)

blah said:


> You're retarded. Cubing is the only competitive "sport" in which everyone shares everything.



This. There are tons of easily accessible tutorials everywhere and almost every cuber I've met is happy to answer your questions and share tips if you just ask. (Caveat: you do have to ask the right questions. We all get tired of people asking "how do you get sub-20?" over and over and over and over...) Nobody has secrets in cubing. The last time someone refused to share his method, it turned out he was cheating.

Also, you're posting a thread on Speedsolving. Do it right. I'm not going to watch a 4 minute Youtube video to get something I can read in a few seconds.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 21, 2010)

Even though almost all the elite cubers make videos to help noobs... they really don't have to. it's NOT their job to help us and to make us faster. Yes it's nice to get tips from them and all. But they have EVERY right to not want to tell people how they are so fast. it's most likely just practice and dedication. they have been cubing for years not days weeks or even months. so yeah. just let them do what they want.


----------



## Cride5 (May 21, 2010)

blah said:


> You're retarded. Cubing is the only competitive "sport" in which everyone shares everything.



I have to agree with this. A lot of cubers (including the very fast ones), spend a lot of time and effort creating tutorials and resources for the community. You only have to spend a little time browsing these forums and our Wiki and you will realise this..


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 21, 2010)

I mainly made this cause not many people share megaminx things! Or I couldn't find them after hours of searching. And i'm not saying every fast cuber doesn't make tutroials I'm saying so don't. And pluse I used examples that I get asked a pot at school. I am pretty young.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I mainly made this cause not many people share megaminx things! Or I couldn't find them after hours of searching. And i'm not saying every fast cuber doesn't make tutroials I'm saying so don't. And pluse I used examples that I get asked a pot at school. I am pretty young.



so ask? It's not very hard and people will give you tips.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 21, 2010)

Not really. Idk if I included this but I have messages a lot of people for tips and help.


----------



## Kirjava (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I mainly made this cause not many people share megaminx things! Or I couldn't find them after hours of searching. And i'm not saying every fast cuber doesn't make tutroials I'm saying so don't. And pluse I used examples that I get asked a pot at school. I am pretty young.




I had to read this like three times. Urgh. 

I hope no-one else bothers replying to you again, you obviously didn't listen.


----------



## DaBear (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I mainly made this cause not many people share megaminx things! Or I couldn't find them after hours of searching. And i'm not saying every fast cuber doesn't make tutroials I'm saying so don't. And pluse I used examples that I get asked a pot at school. I am pretty young.



http://erikku.110mb.com/minx-LL.html

are you actually dumb? it took me roughly 15 minutes at most to find that page back when i first started looking for megaminx tutorials. go to the damned wiki, its not hard

PS. thats eriks site if you couldnt guess


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I mainly made this cause not many people share megaminx things! Or I couldn't find them after hours of searching. And i'm not saying every fast cuber doesn't make tutroials I'm saying so don't. And pluse I used examples that I get asked a pot at school. I am pretty young.



Grammar, please. My brain hurt after reading this twice. 
Megaminx tutorial : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Megaminx+Tutorial

So many youtube videos, so many websites, including Erik's. 
And you asked a pot? Are you high?


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

Guys, it's not his fault. He's pretty young!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2010)

I want to echo what everyone else is saying. Cubing is remarkable in that most cubers share everything they know, to a degree that exceeds almost any other hobby or sport. We generally tend to get disrespectful towards those who don't, probably partially because of some cheating that has happened in the past. Anyway, please slap me if I ever start refusing to tell people what I know. I don't ever want to be like that.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I am pretty young.



Being 14 isn't an excuse for much.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 21, 2010)

My iPod keeps making wierd mistakes even when I try to fix them


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I want to echo what everyone else is saying. Cubing is remarkable in that most cubers share everything they know, to a degree that exceeds almost any other hobby or sport. We generally tend to get disrespectful towards those who don't, probably partially because of some cheating that has happened in the past. Anyway, please slap me if I ever start refusing to tell people what I know. I don't ever want to be like that.



This. I have found almost every piece of knowledge I have about cubing on the internet, where it must be provided by someone else. Any time I have PM'd someone on the forums, they have always answered with an interest in sharing information. Cubers, I am included in this, seem to have almost no inhibitions about teaching people how to cube. I hope this quality does not fade from the cubing world.


----------



## Feryll (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> My iPod keeps making wierd mistakes even when I try to fix them



That's not an excuse for horribly placed words and general nubbiness.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 21, 2010)

Again I'm saying some


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I mainly made this cause not many people share megaminx things! Or I couldn't find them after hours of searching. And i'm not saying every fast cuber doesn't make tutroials I'm saying so don't. And pluse I used examples that I get asked a pot at school. *I am pretty young*.



That explains most of your posts.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 21, 2010)

Okay I have learned a few things from this form.
1- I should use this site more often for IMs
2- Ipods are not good on wifi (or atleast mine isn't)
3- I should ask more than 1 person if a topic should be posted
4- The results were mainly negative from this topic
5- I should have more expirence before posting. Instead of generalizing
6- I need to get rid of my bad repution


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 21, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Jaysammey777 said:
> 
> 
> > I mainly made this cause not many people share megaminx things! Or I couldn't find them after hours of searching. And i'm not saying every fast cuber doesn't make tutroials I'm saying so don't. And pluse I used examples that I get asked a pot at school. *I am pretty young*.
> ...



Wait huh? You're 12, which is like 2 years younger than him.


----------



## Reptile (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Okay I have learned a few things from this form.
> 1- I should use this site more often for IMs
> 2- Ipods are not good on wifi (or at least mine isn't)
> 3- I should ask more than 1 person if a topic should be posted
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 21, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Jaysammey777 said:
> ...



I was kind of implying that "pretty young" meant around 9-10. And usually 9-10 year olds don't have too good spelling skills. I did not know that he was 14-15... Which isn't that young.


----------



## Kirjava (May 21, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I did not know that he was 14-15... Which isn't that young.




Not to you >_>


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > I did not know that he was 14-15... Which isn't that young.
> ...



Garf, nevermind.


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Okay I have learned a few things from this form.
> 1- I should use this site more often for IMs
> 2- Ipods are not good on wifi (or atleast mine isn't)
> 3- I should ask more than 1 person if a topic should be posted
> ...



1. no.
2. sure.
3. no. ask yourself, there is no need to ask other people. It's not that hard to tell if your thread will turn into a flame war
4. Hell yea.
5. THANK YOU.
6. Repution??


----------



## Edward (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Okay I have learned a few things from this form.
> 1- I should use this site more often for IMs
> 2- Ipods are not good on wifi (or atleast mine isn't)
> 3- I should ask more than 1 person if a topic should be posted
> ...



4. Not really. Just very to the point.

6. Believe me, you will never FULLY get rid of it. Not even changing your user-name and trying to be a different person will work .


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 21, 2010)

i dont think its a good idea to gang bash the guy, its not hard to correct someone without mentally scarring them for life.


----------



## blah (May 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I want to echo what everyone else is saying. Cubing is remarkable in that most cubers share everything they know, to a degree that exceeds almost any other hobby or sport. We generally tend to get disrespectful towards those who don't, probably partially because of some cheating that has happened in the past. Anyway, please slap me if I ever start refusing to tell people what I know. I don't ever want to be like that.



*SLAP!*

You refused to tell me how to be awesome


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 21, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



LA is my worst subject


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 21, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Jaysammey777 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I have learned a few things from this form.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 21, 2010)

Spell check? Or google it if you're not sure so you don't look dumb?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 21, 2010)

i never noticed that there was a spell check on the text box. However, my computer won't let me. It's really bad.


----------



## Anthony (May 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS: no.. just no..
Guimond's incredible level of insanity cannot be mimicked by noobs.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> miniGOINGS: no.. just no..
> Guimond's incredible level of insanity cannot be mimicked by noobs.



Anthony. I love you. With all my heart.


----------



## Hiero (May 21, 2010)

Jaysammey777 said:


> why people(cubers) do not tell you what they know.
> I can only think of 3 reasons-
> 1- they can't explain it
> 2- they dont want people to be as good or
> ...



I was actually wondering this myself. I've refered about 50-100 students to youtube videos to learn various things and very few come back learning anything. Usually I have to end up teaching them it after school. I've wondered why cubing tutorials aren't effective. Most tell me the person went too fast and they didn't understand anything they were saying.

I've watched alot of them and watched other people try to teach what they know about the cube to other people. I've come to the conclusion that most cubers can't put themselves into the mind of the other person. They skip over steps and take for granted simple things that are hard for a beginner. The bottom line is that just because you do it doesn't mean you can teach it. Most of these tutorials are also by younger people (less than 25) who don't have alot of experience knowing how to teach someone something.

There are thorough tutorials made by some people but they are few and far between. Most people teach something as if the person already understand everything they are talking about. When you teach you need to go about 2 times slower than you think you need to go and usually even this is too fast.


----------



## riffz (May 21, 2010)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I want to echo what everyone else is saying. Cubing is remarkable in that most cubers share everything they know, to a degree that exceeds almost any other hobby or sport. We generally tend to get disrespectful towards those who don't, probably partially because of some cheating that has happened in the past. Anyway, please slap me if I ever start refusing to tell people what I know. I don't ever want to be like that.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC5FdFlUcl0


----------



## Neo63 (May 21, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Jaysammey777 said:
> 
> 
> > why people(cubers) do not tell you what they know.
> ...



So I guess you haven't watched AVG's tutorials?

As for the minx tutorials, kickflip1993 has some amazing LL algs on youtube, using a search engine isn't that hard. And this could've totally been in the 1AQT


----------



## Innocence (May 21, 2010)

Guys, haven't you learned this guy yet? He's a troll. Don't feed him.


----------



## Faz (May 21, 2010)

It's obviously because they don't want anyone getting as fast as them. Can't you see through all the troll replies?



Spoiler



lol


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 21, 2010)

why isnt this thread closed.. or something


----------



## Innocence (May 21, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> why isnt this thread closed.. or something



That wasn't even a sentence.

Why isn't this thread closed.

It doesn't follow proper sentence structure.

Here is a proper sentence, that also conveys my personal opinion, as it does yours.

This thread should be closed.


/naziofgrammarpost


----------



## rowehessler (May 21, 2010)

why cant we all be nice to one another.....leave the kid alone.


----------



## Innocence (May 21, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> why cant we all be nice to one another.....leave the kid alone.



OK, this seems to not be an obvious thing to people who may not know all of Jaysammey whatever's history.

I'm 99% sure it's true, though.

*He is a troll.*


----------



## beingforitself (May 21, 2010)

10/10, bud. Raged, would rage again.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 21, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> why cant we all be nice to one another.....leave the kid alone.



I agree. Unfortunately putting down someone else is really favored by several in this forum. Most of the people who participate in such acts do not realize that they are hurting others (and if they do, then shame on them!). The worst part is, if the individual being picked on says anything back (and in this thread, the defendant specifically restated what he meant by the title of this thread! Come on people!) is in for a deeper attack. I pity those who believe they ever have the right to pick on others. If someone is supposedly a troll, I think he/she should be contacted by a moderator privately, not publicly slaughtered for entertainment!


As far as cubers sharing information by tutorials, etc., not all of the time are these tutorials originally formed only with the good intention to "share" what they know with others. It is a possibility that some cubers make tutorials to organize the information they are teaching in their own heads as well. (Teaching is an effective way to learn what you know better). Perhaps this is why most of the tutorials out there are not very good for beginners to learn from, but appear to be perfect to their maker. There are just too many tutorials out there (specifically youtube ones) which are made by people who do not have a real understanding on the topic that they are "teaching" others.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2010)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I want to echo what everyone else is saying. Cubing is remarkable in that most cubers share everything they know, to a degree that exceeds almost any other hobby or sport. We generally tend to get disrespectful towards those who don't, probably partially because of some cheating that has happened in the past. Anyway, please slap me if I ever start refusing to tell people what I know. I don't ever want to be like that.
> ...



Sorry - I figured I didn't need to, since you've already got it mastered.


----------



## Tyrannous (May 21, 2010)




----------



## cubekid57 (May 21, 2010)

It depends on what cuber you talk to. Some cubers, like me, are eager to tell info of how to decrease your times and what methods to use.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 21, 2010)

cubekid57 said:


> It depends on what cuber you talk to. Some cubers, like me, are eager to tell info of how to decrease your times and what methods to use.



I agree with this
For example, at a comp that I went to:

Tom Barlow: was happy to tell me about his times and his methods

Erik: I would ask him stuff about cubes he used and times he got and I would get very brief responces and on most ocations I would never even get a responce.


----------



## HaraldS (May 21, 2010)

Cubers just cant make tutorials thats it..


----------



## badmephisto (May 21, 2010)

I think we should give this guy a break 

The reason people are upset is that this is simply not true for cubing, and many of the top people have spent a lot of time helping out others. For example, Nakaji, a Japanese cuber that used to be record holder has created MANY videos and websites, sharing all his algorithms. Erik also has a channel with a lot of videos, and a website. There are MANY others. The reason you don't know about it seems to be that you appear to be ignorant to all of it because of, presumably, not doing enough research on the topic. Your first instinct was instead to come here and moan... you're wrong and people will naturally take offence.

On top of that suggesting that some of us don't help each other out because we are overly competitive is easily seen to be blatantly wrong. All you'd have to do to see this is attend a few competitions: large portion of the time is spent practicing and merrily sharing good algorithms and techniques. What differentiates us is not knowledge.

Your claims are unfounded and this post is a result of rash thinking and frustration.


----------

